# 3 beautiful boys need new home, Beckenham, Kent



## m4149lm (Jan 31, 2008)

3 boy rats need new home, incredibly tame as were handled regularly from babies. will include cage which is in perfect condition still. just want to make sure they go to a nice home, thats all i ask for. thats why i am advertising on a site like this.

please email me - [email protected]


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm near kent, parents live in Sevenoaks. Do you have pictures of the boys? Information etc? How old?


----------



## m4149lm (Jan 31, 2008)

the two white rats, spider and milo who are brothers, were born april 2007 while bert i got from work and am not too sure off his age but i would guess a few months older then the brothers










the cage with the boys inside










spider










milo










bert

bert has a slight head tilt, due to him having an ear infection before i got him. although has improved since ive had him. apart from this all 3 boys are incredibly healthy.


----------

